# Wedding outfit help please (Oct 2015)



## Lief

So I'm getting married 1st October and I have no idea what to wear. 

Thing is, OH is from South Africa so we're going there two weeks later to have a ceremony, we're doing the official part in Ireland in a registry office with just ourselves, our son and our witnesses. We're not going anywhere after it. I'm not very girly so I don't want to get too dressed up. I don't mind doing it once for the ceremony but theres no way I'm going to wear a wedding dress twice :haha:

I'm really just looking for some ideas of suitable clothes to wear to a registry office. We will be taking some photos on the day so I want to look nice but I don't want to go OTT because thats just not me and I don't think I'd feel comfortable.


----------

